# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  من هو العالم الجليل: محمد بن أحمد باجابر

## عبد الله عمر المصري

السلام عليكم 
وضعت هذا الموضوع سابقاً وتم حذفه دون إخبار من الإدارة بسبب الحذف كما اعتدت منها وكأن الموضوع اختفى 

حاولت أن أبحث عن سيرة لهذا العالم فلم أجد 
أين يعمل 
ما هي دراسته 
ما هي مؤلفاته ؟؟ 

وجدت له على النت شرح كامل على " عمدة الطالب " للبهوتي 
وشرح كامل على " أخصر المختصرات " 
وشرح كامل على زاد المستنقع 
وشرح كامل على نخبة الفكر في علم الحديث وتهذيب الآجرومية في علم النحو 
وشرح كامل على الروض المربع شرح زاد المستنقع 

لو أحببت أعرف د محمد بن محمد المختار آل مزيد الشنقيطي قلت : 
مدرس بالمسجد النبوي الشريف وعضو هيئة كبار العلماء بالسعودية 

لو أحببت أعرف : الشيخ محمد بن أحمد باجابر ، ماذا أقول ؟؟  

مع العلم أن الرجل له قناة على اليوتيوب لكن للأسف موقعه الإلكتروني المكتوب على قناة اليوتيوب لا يعمل 
وبالتالي لا أعلم : 
هل هو تلقى العلم بالتلقي عن المشايخ 
أم بالدراسة الأكاديمية ليسانس وماجستير ودكتوراة ؟

----------


## ابو يحيى الحنبلى

الوظيفة الحالية


أستاذ مشارك بكلية الآداب والعلوم الإنسانية ، قسم الدراسات الإسلامية .



المؤهلات العلمية


- حاصل على درجة البكالوريوس من جامعة أم القرى بمكة المكرمة كلية الدعوة وأصول الدين ، قسم الكتاب والسنة ، وذلك في عام 1408هـ.

- حاصل على الماجستير من الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة، كلية الحديث الشريف ، قسم فقه السنة ومصادرها ، وذلك في عام 1414هـ .

- حاصل على درجة الدكتوراة من جامعة أم القرى بمكة المكرمة ،كلية الدعوة وأصول الدين ، قسم الكتاب والسنة ، بتقدير ممتاز ، وذلك في عام 1420هـ. 

الوظائف الأكاديمية


- معيد بقسم فقه السنة ومصادرها ، بكلية الحديث الشريف بالجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة من عام 1410هـ إلى عام 1414هـ .

- معيد بقسم الدراسات الإسلامية بكلية الآداب والدراسات الإنسانية في جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز بجدة ، من عام 1414هـ إلى عام 1420هـ .

- أستاذ مساعد بقسم الدراسات الإسلامية بكلية الآداب والدراسات الإنسانية في جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز بجدة ، من عام1420هـ .

- أستاذ مشارك بقسم الدراسات الإسلامية بكلية الآداب والدراسات الإنسانية في جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز بجدة ، من عام 1426هـ وحتى تاريخه .

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــ
الإنتاج العلمي

البحوث والدراسات 

هناك العديد من البحوث والدراسات العلمية منها :

- الإمام الزيلعي محدّثاً .

- كتاب تخريج الآثار والأحاديث الواردة في كتاب الكشاف للزمخشري لأبي محمد الزيلعي تحقيق ودراسة من أول سورة سبأ إلى آخر سورة الناس .

- من نسب إلى غير أبيه دراسة موضوعية (مطبوع)

- معالم منهج القاضي عبدالوهاب البغدادي في الاستدلال بالسنة النبوية (مطبوع)

- فقه المناسك أحكام الحج والعمرة (مطبوع)

- الدرر المكية في تهذيب متن الآجرومية (مطبوع)

- مرويات خطبة الحاجة جمع ودراسة (مطبوع)

- الكتب الموضوعية في المصنفات الحديثية معالم منهجية (مطبوع)

- فاكهة المجالس (الغيبة والبهتان) (تحت الطبع)

- الكتب الموضوعية في المصنفات الحديثية عددها وحجمها





المحاضرات والندوات


المشاركة في عدد من الندوات والمحاضرات بالتنسيق مع وزارة الشئون الإسلامية بالمملكة العربية السعودية ، والتلفزيون السعودي ، وقناة إقرأ الفضائية ، ومنها :

- الأزمة الأخلاقية

- أثر الوالدين في سلوك الأبناء

- العلاقة بين الآباء والأبناء

- المرأة وتحديات العصر

- أحكام صلاة المرأة

- تطلعات المرأة في صدر الإسلام

- آفات اللسان

- المنهج في نقل الأخبار

- المنهج في طلب العلم

- الأدب في حياة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

- الأدب في حياة السلف رضي الله عنهم



الدورات العلمية


إقامة عدة دورات علمية بالتعاون مع وزارة الشئون الإسلامية ، ومكاتب الدعوة بالمملكة العربية السعودية ، في المجالات التالية :

- الفقه الإسلامي

- منهج المحدثين في النقد

- العقيدة الإسلامية

- الإرث في الإسلام

- المنهجية في طلب العلم

- دورة الأئمة والخطباء

منقول

----------


## ابن احمد الزبيري

هو دكتور في جامعة الملك عبد العزيز.
ماذا تريد منه؟

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

> هو دكتور في جامعة الملك عبد العزيز.
> ماذا تريد منه؟


سؤالي كان يوم 6 شوال 
وكنت سألت كي أعلم هل هو ثقة يمكن أن أستمع لدروسه في شرح زاد المستقنع وعمدة الطالب أم لا 
لكن بفضل الله انتهيت من 7 محاضرات من عمدة الطالب أنهيت فيهم تفريغ وحفظ ومذاكرة كتاب الطهارة من عمدة الطالب 
في عشرين صفحة ثم قررت ترك عمدة الطالب 
ثم بدأت في زاد المستقنع فانتهيت من " احكام المياه " أي ما قبل " الآنية " 
والتي شرحها باجابر في أربعة محاضرات تم تفريغهم في خمسة صفحات وحفظت بالفعل " أحكام المياه " أعني نص متن الزاد إلى ما قبل " الآنية " . 
وقررت الاستمرار في الزاد 
بل وعملت موضوع في الملتقى الفقهي وغيره من المنتديات أنشر فيه روابط دروس الشيخ باجابر حفظه الله فلقد أحببت هذا الرجل كثيراً فما كنت أعتقد أن دراسة الفقه سهلة حتى رأيت هذا الرجل حفظه الله وأعاني على ختم زاد المستقنع 
ولا تقول لي " اترك الزاد لأنه صعب عليك كمبتدئ " 
بأني سأقول لك : 
العلماء الذين قالوا: ابدأ بزاد المستقنع، قالوها انطلاقاً من صلاحية الزاد لعموم المبتدئين 
العلماء الذين قالوا: لا تبدأ بزاد المستقنع، قالوها انطلاقاً من ضعف همم طلاب العلم 

وهو ما عبّر عنه الشيخ: صالح بن عبد العزيز آل الشيخ لما قال: كان الطلاب منذ زمن يبتدِؤن بزاد المستقنع لكن لما ضَعُفَت الهِمَم صاروا يبدأون بأخصر المختصرات ثم يدرسون زاد المستقنِع 

وقد طلب الكثير من الطلاب - وأنا منهم - عن طريق الإيميل والفيس بوك من الشيخ باجابر شرح متن " منتهى الإرادات " وهو الذي يتم تدريسه لمن انتهى من زاد المستقنع مع شرحه الروض المربع 
وقد قال مدير موقع الشيخ باجابر أن الشيخ سيفصل في هذا الأمر عند عودته من السفر إن شاء الله

----------


## ابن احمد الزبيري

على اية حال يا أخي فلا تكتفي بالاشرطة والكتب.
فهناك علم في الفقه يستحيل أن تجده في أي كتاب أو شريط وإنما يكتسب بالمجالسة والمصاحبة وبأن تحفك الملائكة في حلق الذكر وهو علم الحكمة وعلم الأخلاق وعلم الصبر ونحوه. وهذا عن تجربة 

والله يوفقني وإياك لما يحب ويرضى.

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

أنا أعلم ذلك ، لكن يصعب اليوم أن تجد شيخ يلقنك الفقه - من حيث المادة العلمية النظرية في المتون - كلمة كلمة 
وهذا تجده في الدروس والمحاضرات 
وبعدما تتقن المادة العلمية 
ممكن تذهب إلى شيخ ثقة يختبرك فيما قمت بمذاكرته من متون فقهية ثم يرتقي بك في المتون والأخلاق والصبر وما إلى ذلك 
بعد أن تكون أصلاً وثقت أنك عندك العزيمة والإرادة لمذاكرة وحفظ متن فقهي واستيعابه 

فأقل العلم : قراءة كتب أهل الثقة 
وأوسطه: متابعة محاضرات أهل الثقة في شرح كتب أهل الثقة 
وأعظمه: لزوم أهل الثقة والجلوس بين يديهم وسؤالهم والتربّي على يديهم 

وأنا مقتنع بخطأ المرحلة الأولى 
وملتزم في المرحلة الثانية 
فإن وجدتني ذو صبر وجَلَد وأنهيت شيئاً لا بأس به من العلم - ولو كثقافة - 
بحثت عن شيخ أنتقل إن شاء الله على يديه للمرحلة الثالثة 
بدلاً من أن أذهب له وأن أبيض لا أدري ما الكراهة التنزيهية والكراهة التحريمية وما الطهور والطاهر ما العزيمة والرخصة

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

أظن أن هذا الرجل امتداد للعلماء الكبار

----------

